# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Photography >  Nothing like a new camera to make you feel smart as a box of rocks!

## JLC

:Rolleyes2: 

Wow!  SO much to learn!  Still so much of just the basics to figure out.  It's frustrating, because I'm a bit obsessive about being "good" at whatever I put my hand to....and this just makes me feel so dumb!  LOL But, I do realize it's a learning process, and will take lots and lots of practice.  Just need to figure out the best way TO practice.  There's gotta be a better way than just pointing at stuff and getting frustrated at fuzzy pictures!  :Please: 

My models were exceptionally uncooperative...well, except for the dead tree...that one didn't try to run out of the frame.   :ROFL:  I took a whole bunch of pictures....and out of all of them, only these turned out worth sharing.  (And the last two are the same picture, just different crops)











Comments and advice welcomed!!

----------


## Swingline0.0.1

I completely understand! I am very tech minded and I just got a new cam too. I was trying to take videos and I couldn't figure out how until I watched a you tube video!

----------

JLC (03-08-2011)

----------


## ama1997

They look good. I like # 2.

----------

JLC (03-08-2011)

----------


## JLC

> They look good. I like # 2.


Thanks...that was her finally giving up and realizing I wasn't going to let her escape from the big black eye that kept staring her down.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   She really hates cameras!

----------


## CoolioTiffany

The pics aren't that bad!! New cameras always take a little bit of practice. I would definitely like to see some more photos of BPs LOL, and you get to practice even more! :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------

JLC (03-08-2011)

----------


## JLC

> The pics aren't that bad!! New cameras always take a little bit of practice. I would definitely like to see some more photos of BPs LOL, and you get to practice even more!


I'll definitely be practicing with the snakes!  Used two of them today, and out of all the pictures, only that one was remotely decent.  Also need to figure out how to set them up in a good light situation where they can't escape.  I've got so many pictures of a nicely focused body with a blurry head and neck zipping out of the picture!  :ROFL:

----------


## ama1997

> I'll definitely be practicing with the snakes!  Used two of them today, and out of all the pictures, only that one was remotely decent.  Also need to figure out how to set them up in a good light situation where they can't escape.  I've got so many pictures of a nicely focused body with a blurry head and neck zipping out of the picture!


The flash on the camera works, but if you can get the flash off camera. ( dont want to get in trouble. The flash on the camera now does not come off) You will be amazed an the difference. Nikon makes a cool little flash the sb400 its cheap, you will have to buy a cable to get the flash off your camera. Not sure if it comes with a defuser or not, but they are cheap too. I hardly ever use the flash, I like the natural light thing myself.

----------

JLC (03-08-2011)

----------


## JLC

> The flash on the camera works, but if you can get the flash off camera. ( dont want to get in trouble. The flash on the camera now does not come off) You will be amazed an the difference. Nikon makes a cool little flash the sb400 its cheap, you will have to buy a cable to get the flash off your camera. Not sure if it comes with a defuser or not, but they are cheap too. I hardly ever use the flash, I like the natural light thing myself.


Yeah, I prefer natural light as well.  I've always hated the effects I got with the flash on my old camera.  When at all possible, I will try to work with what light I have or find ways to add light before using the flash.  Once I get all these other basics down, I'll look into an external flash.  (And don't worry, I won't try to yank the onboard flash off the camera!  :Razz:  )

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> I'll definitely be practicing with the snakes!  Used two of them today, and out of all the pictures, only that one was remotely decent.  Also need to figure out how to set them up in a good light situation where they can't escape.  I've got so many pictures of a nicely focused body with a blurry head and neck zipping out of the picture!


LOL isn't it annoying when snakes just can't sit still for just 5 seconds? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :ROFL: 

Also if you do get some really good photos, I recommend trying out GIMP. I downloaded it off of a website (it'll pop up if you just type in GIMP on Google or whatever search engine you use) and I use it to level out the White Balance for all of my photos I take with my camera. 

It truly does make a huge difference if the White Balance on your camera is a bit off or the lighting in the room changed the White Balance of the photo. I could post some pics for an example if you'd like of a before and after. I'm also going to take new photos of everything in the reptile room this week so I'm definitely using GIMP to White Balance the photos.

----------


## RhacHead

Judy I'm glad you got your camera. I know how excited you were about it. I would reccomend using your flash until you are more familiar with the cameras functions.




> I've got so many pictures of a nicely focused body with a blurry head and neck zipping out of the picture!


Just remember smaller aperture will give you more detailed shots and the higher shutter speed will help with blurring though you will have to sacrifice one somewhat to gain the other. I would recomend trying to mess around with it on manual settings so you can get a better feel for it. 


Did you figure out how to use the auto focus points yet? If not look that up in your manual this will help you out on those shots where the body is in focus but not the head.

----------

JLC (03-08-2011)

----------


## JLC

> Did you figure out how to use the auto focus points yet? If not look that up in your manual this will help you out on those shots where the body is in focus but not the head.


I understand the principle of the points...but couldn't get them to work.   :Cool:   I'd think I'd have it lined up on the part I wanted to be in focus, then push the shutter button halfway...and a totally different focus point would highlight.  Only in that one shot of Mira lying on the floor was I able to get it lined up on the eye properly.  Those highlighted points kept moving around and I couldn't figure out how to force them to stay where I wanted. 

I think I understand that there are different modes for the auto focus to work in, so I probably had it set in a wrong mode and just need to figure out which one I want and how to change it.

----------


## Misfit

Ohman! I'm scared of going digital. lol... so many fancy bells and whistles. I think it's why I'm still so in love with my 35mms.  :Razz:  that's not to say I don't drool over the insane digital cams my friend use. >_>

----------

JLC (03-09-2011)

----------


## spitzu

I completely understand the frustration!  I haven't had time to sit down and learn all of the manual options on my new camera, so it's still all point and shoot for me  :Sad:

----------

JLC (03-09-2011)

----------


## ama1997

> I understand the principle of the points...but couldn't get them to work.    I'd think I'd have it lined up on the part I wanted to be in focus, then push the shutter button halfway...and a totally different focus point would highlight.  Only in that one shot of Mira lying on the floor was I able to get it lined up on the eye properly.  Those highlighted points kept moving around and I couldn't figure out how to force them to stay where I wanted. 
> 
> I think I understand that there are different modes for the auto focus to work in, so I probably had it set in a wrong mode and just need to figure out which one I want and how to change it.


I think your focus points are set to 3D. I think thats the default. There are other modes, but I cant remember them. It will say somewhere in your manual. 3d pretty much lets the camera pick the focus points. There is a way to change it I just cant remember how to get to it. Then you will be able to move the red square where you want it.

----------

JLC (03-09-2011)

----------


## RhacHead

> I think I understand that there are different modes for the auto focus to work in, so I probably had it set in a wrong mode and just need to figure out which one I want and how to change it.


Sounds like it was set to automatically pick what the camera deems as the best AF point. If Nikon is set up anything like Canon then there will be a button near the mode select dial that will allow you to assign the AF to one of the 11 points that the D3000 has. Try and look up this feature in your manual or ask the seller where its located on that particular camera.

----------

JLC (03-09-2011)

----------


## Royal Morphz

Looking good Judy.

----------

JLC (03-09-2011)

----------


## Clementine_3

Ooooo...grayscale the last pic!  
As others have said, find out how to change the focus box/square and you will be all set.  
I have an Elan7 with eye control...I swear that should be on every camera.  It is the best invention and no one puts it in.  I so wish it was on my DSLR.

----------

JLC (03-09-2011)

----------


## llovelace

Pics look good, you'll find it alot less hectic to have a second se of hands to set up & position the snakes while you shoot

----------

JLC (03-09-2011)

----------


## Shirkan

Yeah it can get very confusing when you talk about ISO metering Exposure like shutter speed and f;stops and all that jazz. Just got to should and mess with all the different settings. Maybe pick a book a good one is called Understanding Exposure 3rd edition/revised and updated by Bryan Peterson, its a very good book. Enjoy your new book and best of luck!

----------

JLC (03-09-2011)

----------


## JLC

> I think your focus points are set to 3D. I think thats the default. There are other modes, but I cant remember them. It will say somewhere in your manual. 3d pretty much lets the camera pick the focus points. There is a way to change it I just cant remember how to get to it. Then you will be able to move the red square where you want it.





> Sounds like it was set to automatically pick what the camera deems as the best AF point. If Nikon is set up anything like Canon then there will be a button near the mode select dial that will allow you to assign the AF to one of the 11 points that the D3000 has. Try and look up this feature in your manual or ask the seller where its located on that particular camera.


Yaayyyy!  I found it!  Turns out there are two different settings for focus mode.  I'd found one and it hadn't fixed the multi-point issue for me.  But after some more fiddling around and digging, I found the other!  I'm sure once I get familiar with all this, it will seem more intuitive but boy there sure are a lot of mysterious ways on this thing!! I'm excited though, because each new thing I figure out is a step closer to my goal of taking beautiful pictures!




> Ooooo...grayscale the last pic!


Here ya go!


I liked it better in color, but some folks really like the B&W, too. 




> Pics look good, you'll find it alot less hectic to have a second se of hands to set up & position the snakes while you shoot


That's a good idea.  I'll be a bit more patient with myself to set up a good picture-taking place AND make sure my daughter is there to help wrangle snakes.  :Very Happy:   And now that I finally got my focus issues worked out, I can't wait!!




> Yeah it can get very confusing when you talk about ISO metering Exposure like shutter speed and f;stops and all that jazz. Just got to should and mess with all the different settings. Maybe pick a book a good one is called Understanding Exposure 3rd edition/revised and updated by Bryan Peterson, its a very good book. Enjoy your new book and best of luck!


It's definitely challenging.  I totally get the concepts of it, but when I try to actually apply them to a real life situation with camera in hand...it's like trying to do complex long division in my head.  The understanding is there, but the execution is ssslllooooooowwww!  :ROFL: 

I'll look into that book! Thanks!

----------


## llovelace

The pics I posted taken by my friend Patrice, the whole session was less than 10 minutes, I wrangled, she shot.  I didn't use a light tent, used a floor lamp w/ movable head, and the black backround is the back of a large picture frame, lol we do learn to improvise in this hobby don't we.

What camera did you get?

----------


## JLC

> ... we do learn to improvise in this hobby don't we.
> 
> What camera did you get?


LOL...That we do!! 

I got a Nikon D3000, and VERY happy with it, despite the learning curve.  :Very Happy:

----------


## sgath92

I am going through the same renewed learning struggle with a new camera too. 

I had like just finished figuring out how  to use my old one really well, but it was time for a new one for many different reasons. It got to the point where I was always borrowing my friends' cameras because they took higher resolutions than my old one.

----------


## 2kdime

Just picked up a d3000 myself.....

Feel like Im in over my head!

----------


## spitzu

Spent another few hours today messing around with my new SLR and I think I'm finally beginning to understand the basics and am getting somewhat comfortable with the settings and modes, but...I can not stand this kit lens ANY MORE.  I just ordered the Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro USM off of Amazon.  Pretty silly when only a month ago I thought spending more than $200 on a camera was pointless.

The wife is sooo going to kill me...  :ROFL:

----------


## Swingline0.0.1

My new Nikon 3100 is a great cam. I am taking hundreds of photos at a time. I think it is very important to get the telephoto lens as well. I like to use manual instead of auto as much as possible. It is a big change from a point and shoot. Here is one of the very first photos I took with it. I have gotten much better, but I love this picture!

----------


## 2kdime

I just ordered the book "D3000, From snapshots to great shots"

We'll see how it goes

----------


## Lucas339

sometimes you can get around single point metering by centering the point you want in focus, in this case the head of the snake, and then moving the camera so all of the animal is in focus.  sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.  if you just point and shoot at a 3d object, the camera will pick up the closest thing to it and focus on that.  I shoot at a 5.6 aperture for most of my animal shots. not sure what lense came with the camera but they usually only go to 4.8 or so with the regular lense.  i like hot lighting (continuous) for most of my stuff, animals and people.  once you get it all dialed in, it will all come together.  keep practicing!! and fiddle with lighting!!  sometimes the best shots have shadows in them!!  

here is a shot of my baby cause this is the photo section  :Very Happy:   most of the light is to one side.  it is from power compact lights shining through umbrellas.

----------


## JLC

Lucas, that is such a beautiful picture!  

I like the duck, too! 

I'm enjoying my camera a lot, but am still a bit frustrated at how many different (but often critical) details there are to keep track of when taking pictures.  The other day, I took a bunch of really cool outdoor shots, but had forgot to reset the ISO, which was left at 1600 from my previous attempt at indoor pics without a flash.  So the whole batch turned out great, except they were all grainy.  :Sad: 

Then the other day, we went on a nice family outing and took a bunch of different pictures with different lighting situations and settings.  I forgot to turn on the VR on the lens (which had been off for a tripod shoot)...so some of the shots turned out blurry when they probably didn't have to.  And the kids would get VERY impatient with me because I'd have to stop and fiddle with all the settings to try and get a good picture of what should have been a fun candid shot.  At least I ended up with a few good ones out of the whole batch. 

I'm just hoping for the day when all of this starts to gel into a cohesive and intuitive understanding and I can get comfortable taking the camera anywhere without stressing out about it.

----------


## Lucas339

it will all fall into place once you get the hang of it.  before you know it, you will be switching through all that stuff without thinking about it!!  

have you learned about shooting RAW format yet?  it is really helpful for photo editing.

----------


## JLC

> it will all fall into place once you get the hang of it.  before you know it, you will be switching through all that stuff without thinking about it!!  
> 
> have you learned about shooting RAW format yet?  it is really helpful for photo editing.


Yes, I'm shooting everything in RAW.  It's amazing what kind of editing you can do with that.  Fixes a LOT of lighting issues and errors....I just wish it could fix fuzzy, too.  :Razz:   I also wish I could afford the real editing software like Lightroom or Capture.  Ah well...someday. 

Thanks for the encouragement!

----------


## spitzu

I turned mine on so I didn't have to mess around with the white balance all the time.

----------


## Lucas339

i still adjust the white balance even when shooting in RAW.  Then again, I usually shoot in a studio so its easier.

----------


## 2kdime

Just took my D3000 back for the 3100

What a difference!

Judy-did you get the cd's with the camera? Theres an editing program in there

----------

